# 722 picture issues???



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

ok, I've had the 722 for a few months now. almost constantly I have picture problems and have to reset the darn thing. whats up with that? my old vip211hd receivers never had the problem. Some movies I have recorded on the 722 were shaky in the picture, not a signal problem, and last night I was watchin golf on nbc, and all of a sudden it starts the judder, so i went to the basement turned on the projector and the vip211, and nothing, pic was fine, head abck upstairs and still judder, what gives?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd call Dish and talk to them. I've had very few problems with my 722. Not as stable as the 508 it replaced, but pretty good.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I am on my 2nd 722 (1st one died at 8 months), and this doesn't seem normal to me.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Great, i was just checking if anyone elses had the same issue I have? What did your do when it died, up to that point?


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Excluding that bad bach of 722's they are pretty reliable. I rarely replace one. I would look through the system for a loose, or bad fitting. A bad fitting may be very hard to spot, but what you want to look for is any of the braid or foil touching the stinger, and if any of the copper got scratched off the stinger. Look extreamly carefully at any fittings the tech replaced. His stripper may have nicked the stinger, or if it left a bit of the dialectric on the stinger, and he used a metal object to clean it off.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

projectorguru said:


> ok, I've had the 722 for a few months now. almost constantly I have picture problems and have to reset the darn thing. whats up with that? my old vip211hd receivers never had the problem. Some movies I have recorded on the 722 were shaky in the picture, not a signal problem, and last night I was watchin golf on nbc, and all of a sudden it starts the judder, so i went to the basement turned on the projector and the vip211, and nothing, pic was fine, head abck upstairs and still judder, what gives?


I am having problems with the 722 also and after a long volley of messages, they, DISH, admitted that there are PQ issues with the 722 that are being dealt with. I'm not sure if this is what they mean by dealing with it, but in the L6.21 software update they disabled my ability to control the HDMI Black Settings. The setting is there in my TV menu but it is grayed out and not accessible. I've also read that DISH uses the highest compression of any provider. That will cause a lot of these problems. AND the basic PQ issues still haven't been addressed. This is not a good box and they know it. The 722K came out awfully quick and is reported to be better in the PQ dept.

The bigger they build them, the harder they fall.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Couple of things to check... How is your 722 installed. Enclosed cabinet... Above AV receivers etc. Heat can cause video jitter. How many Timers, Timer events, and Dish Passes do you have? Excessive Dish Passes in the past have caused slow responsiveness and I could see where that might lead to video related issues. 

I would also check your LNB drift to see if it is high.. Not sure if that would cause what you are describing but something worth checking. 

Can you describe more of how you having things installed. Is the video issues showing up both on live and pre-recorded material? When you jump back and replay the content is the jitter reproducible. Is it channel specific? does there appear to be a pattern. 

Bottom line... There is more need for detail.


----------



## atvman (Nov 14, 2004)

Dish came to my house today to swap a 722 for a 612 that was giving me problems. The new 722 locks up. The picture will freeze but the audio will continue. Dish says the harddrive is bad and they are sending a replacement. They insisted on coming to the house to swap the reciever at first, but they will only sent a replacement by mail. The 612 they took had less problems than the new 722.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I've had a 722 work flawlessly for more than a year now, leaping to conclusions that because a few people in a forum have had an issue means nothing. 

If people were posting daily from all over about dying 722's, then perhaps there is a cause for concern, but by and large, the unit is reliable and stable. 

There are a number of reasons for picture issues to occur, As noted by Ron above.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

atvman said:


> Dish came to my house today to swap a 722 for a 612 that was giving me problems. The new 722 locks up. The picture will freeze but the audio will continue. Dish says the harddrive is bad and they are sending a replacement. They insisted on coming to the house to swap the reciever at first, but they will only sent a replacement by mail. The 612 they took had less problems than the new 722.


Every time I have gotten a new model receiver, since the early 90's, they have to send a tech that has only been good for taking the box from the truck, opening it, taking the receiver out of the box and handing it to me. They take one look at my equipment rack and don't want to touch it. Many have asked if they could come back on their own time for a tour and have. I now constantly get the same Tech, he's great. This is because I have a standing order that only DISH Techs come on to my property, or I'll shoot them. This was after a subcontractor came to install my second dish in the days of two dish setups and stole all my personally purchased newer and better gear saying that they had to turn it in to get reimbursed for the new gear, DISH knew nothing of it, and what they installed wasn't even what was needed leaving my system dead. I had DISH back out within an hour of the incident, system all replaced (with used gear, but it worked) and the subcontractor arrested. But since, after the install of a new box they ship 'em. I just wish they'd ship the first one. $29 for me to install my own receiver is ridiculous.

I'm on my 5th 722 since last September. DISH knows there are PQ and other issues with the 722 (at least). When they will actually get these issues fixed and stop swapping boxes that have the same software and issues is anyone's guess. It's a customer appeasement tactic where fixing the problems would be the real and more cost effective solution. Why don't they see this.

Rant over. :soapbox:


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

If your on a 5th 722 unit in 10 months, I would seriously start looking for other reasons for the problems. However, without knowing specifically what happened to each and every model that was swapped, that could be premature, however if they were all swapped for similar issues, then I could think that the problem is elsewhere.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

normang said:


> If your on a 5th 722 unit in 10 months, I would seriously start looking for other reasons for the problems. However, without knowing specifically what happened to each and every model that was swapped, that could be premature, however if they were all swapped for similar issues, then I could think that the problem is elsewhere.


There are problems. DISH has admitted it. DISH's remedy to keep people happy by giving them a new device even though it may contain the same problems. It is the action of giving something to pacify the customer until they "eventually" fix the problems. As I and many have written, that you do not seem to understand, is that DISH has admitted to issues. The same ones that are being discussed. And it has been said by others that there was a bad batch of boxes. We're now finding out that there is bad software. And many have said that they keep getting replacement boxes that have the same problems.

What other problems should I be looking for? Each series of receivers all had the same issues that are "installed" by the particular software release. All boxes in series acted the same at different locations. And each series has its own maladies. DISH has vetted my system and my tech has told me that there are issues on their end and it's not on mine. I have heard of people going through 10, 12, 15 boxes. My 508 is still working great. I'm on my 8th 625. My neighbors are having the same problems and getting the same results. This is not speculation nor conjecture on my part but the obvious truth. Just look around you in these forum and parse the information and you will see, I hope.

At the moment there is a serious and spreading software issues in many models. And that's that.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I guess the question is, what is the specific problem you are seeing? I've had a 722 for over year and have not had any issues that I can blame the hardware or the software on. I occasionally see some picture issues, far and few between, but considering a slew of factors involved in the reception of satellite signals, if it were perfect all that time, I would be surprised.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I personally believe what projectorguru is talking about and Farmer Bob are two different things. My guess on projectorguru issue is either his DVR has a hardware issue or something in the external environment is triggering his DVR behavior. Heat.. configuration etc. 

As for Farmer Bob's experience... I think it is a different issue than projectorguru and based on the reports in the support forums and my personal experience with the 722 I sure would not conclude the 722 has a PQ or display issues. Does it produce the best PQ of all HD DVRs? hard to say but the forum is definitely not riddled with people constantly providing feedback in this area. 

I am not doubting Farmer Bob's opinion or experience. I am sure he is having issues with his equipment that he is working on but I also would not equate his experience to everyone as I also have had my 722 for close to 2 years I believe without a swap out (Knocking on wood). And others have reported problem free experiences while others have reported multiple swap outs. 

Like any type of equipment. There will be a bell curve of reliability experiences. Though I personally have not read any post of people swapping out a receiver 12 times, I am sure there have been those cases as there have been the case were the person has their DVR running for 4 years without a swap or perceived issue. There are also those box swaps that happen that are not necessary as Bob points out. 

A box swap occurs and problem still exists so issue most likely is not hardware related. I know of some cases where multiple swaps were done only to later find the issue was a flaky LNB. I am sure to the person they went through 5 boxes but in reality a swap should have never occurred. 

Bast we can do here is to report our experiences with as much detail as possible. Provide suggestions for people to try that has worked for others in the past. To make sure installations are not such that heat build up could occur or other uglies happen. To try and possible determine patterns by mutual reporting that could help in tracking down a defect or even a localized issue (I have seen both emerge through the reporting done by all the helpful users here). 

Might have wondered of a bit and I have more thoughts on this but to avoid ranting more than I have already I will end by saying that each of use has unique experiences with Dish that we bring to the table. It is good to report them in as constructive a way as possible and we each have our own opinions, experiences, and level of acceptance in technology and what it provides. This I believe is what makes this site great and one of the reasons why users see things differently. 

Well lets wait and see what the OP says regarding his environment and go from there.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

not a heat issue, its out in the opening sitting on a shelf, it does not do it all the time, its very intermittent, if i do a reset it goes away but will come back another day. The worst part is when I record a movie and it does that on playback.

to give a better idea, my tv is hanging on the wall, about 2 feet below it is a oak shelf on the wall, the 722 is sitting on top of it, next to my blue ray player, the wall the tv and shelf are on is cut in 4 inches(done by the builder specifically for flat screens), so the back of the 722 is at least 4" from the wall. theres no direct or indirect sunlight at anytime of the day either. Thanx for the replies


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

projectorguru,

Do you have a 2nd tv hooked up to your 722 and do you see it there also? What if you take the 722 to your basement (even if you have to hook it up to tv2), do you still see the issue? What happens if you bring your 211 upstairs? This might help determine if its the 722 or perhaps something else.


----------



## robotec (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes my 722 occasionally freezes too. But the real problem I have is when it rains or even just clouds up, I loose my signal. Dish came out once and actually replaced my dish, but I think its the box. I'm calling them back out today and will post the results.


----------



## O2BNTEXAS (Aug 4, 2009)

Good evening all...

On 8/1 Dish installed new sat dish and 722K.

TV1- All works fine (read complete functionality) for a while then the receiver totally stops responding to the remotes…Logitech 1000 (main remote) and/or Dish remote are programmed the same. Picture and 5.1-surround sound are fantastic. I reset the unit using the reset button, unit reboots, still doesn’t work right. I pull the plug for 5 min or so, still nothing. 

I have read the forums here regarding receiver heat. My cabinet is ventilated and I have also set-up a small fan using the switched plug on the A/V unit, pointing the fan at the right side of the unit (air intake?). Unit is not hot. Still screwed up. 

Finally, both remote will turn off all components that are on. Very strange!

TV2 - Works just fine. Remote works everything, as it should. No problem at all while TV1 is having its breakdown.

Any thoughts or help is greatly appricated.

Regards


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Are there glass doors in front of the receiver? Sometimes it can reflect or diminish the signal enough to mess it up.


----------

